# Bikini Battle! Heather Clay vs Ingrid Romero



## Arnold (Dec 21, 2010)

*Bikini Battle! Heather Clay vs Ingrid Romero*






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2010)

That biker (@ 2:16) looks so weak and out of place....


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 21, 2010)

Haha... To Barry White. Perfect! 

Ingrid does it for me.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 21, 2010)

Tito get me a tissue


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 21, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> That biker (@ 2:16) looks so weak and out of place....


 

Haha! I was like "What the hell?!?!"  Next time I go to Gold's I'm wearing some bad ass steel toed boots.


----------



## marcus1305 (Dec 31, 2010)

oh my


----------



## SFW (Dec 31, 2010)

oooh, that spaniards ass is so round and tight. Fuck me!

And LOL @ bikerboy flexing his marshmallow guns.


----------



## knuggy (Dec 31, 2010)

i'd type more but i gotta go the blonde is calling my name


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 31, 2010)

the blonde takes it at about 1:20 and keeps it. the brunette looks nuts and acts annoying.


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2011)

I love it all!!!!


----------



## davethewave (Mar 15, 2012)

*these girls do porn*



Prince said:


> *Bikini Battle! Heather Clay vs Ingrid Romero*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ingrid is smoking hot from Spain doing shows and winning.  The other girl Heather Clay who is also a competitor is a porn girl who works in porn as actress Bobbie Dean.  Cant find Ingrid in any porn would love to see her naked.


----------



## Backintogear (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not so sure anymore!  why do I always click on these threads


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 26, 2013)

the same I'm feeling as well .. then after seeing such a good show thinking what I've done is quite right as this was worth of seeing again and not again


----------

